# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  δοκιμή για φωτογραφία

## gianniskilkis



----------


## gianniskilkis

Τα κατάφεραααααααα..... βέβαια δεν εκτροφής μου ... δεν τα `χω και δαχτυλιδωμένα...  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

στο μπαλκονι τα εχεις Γιαννη ; εκει ψηλα σε λιγο θα εχεις χιονια  :Happy0159:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πάνο σήμερα το πρωί 06:οο΄ είχαμε 10 βαθμούς ... που πάμε . Σε λίγο θα στραφούμε στους πιγκουίνους στ΄ αλήθεια  ...

----------


## Elias87

:BumbleBee:

----------


## Elias87

τεστ      δσφσδ

----------


## Vagelis7

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

